# Those traditional rubber riding macs



## sheilabob (3 December 2008)

Everybody I talk too has either never had one or seen one! What do I mean well "the old fashioned riding mac" as they are referred to! I've just bought a new one and I think they are fantastic. Really waterproof, smart and most of all traditional!
What does anybody out there think?


----------



## JillyB (3 December 2008)

I used to have one when I was about 14 it was great never got wet riding, my Dad bought it for me  it was well before the days of long Barbours and the like, it was a Beige sort of colour.


----------



## Faithkat (3 December 2008)

I'm ancient and remember them well, they were lovely and I've never understood why they went out of fashion.  Most of the garments we wear around horses now are ridiculously impractical.  Fleeces, for example - really sensible (not) when dealing with hay; ditto waxed jackets  . . . . .  you end up wearing more of the hay than the nags get to eat!


----------



## Maesfen (3 December 2008)

See my signature!  
I remember them well and they never ever leaked unless you had such an old one, the bend in a seam had caused the lining to crack - but it would be about 20 years old before it did that!
Everyone who was anyone had one from judges to the Pony Club Dragons and you aspired to one!  When you finally got one after much begging and pleading, everyone would ask to try it on - and use it if you were generous too; they were much admired.  I have a memory of mucking out at the riding school in one and sweating buckets but too vain to take it off! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Nowadays, the Toggi Stockman seems to be the thing to be seen in or has it been overtaken by something else!


----------



## FinellaGlen (3 December 2008)

Am I the only one who didn't like mine then?  It was long, beige and smelled unpleasantly of rubber.  When I jumped it sort of pinioned my arms to my sides.  I can still remember my Mum saying that I'd only had it five minutes before getting it covered in mud (I'd fallen off whilst wearing it).  It was a wretched thing in my opinion but my Mum insisted that I wore it if I was going out in even the lightest shower


----------



## custard (3 December 2008)

Yes, remember them well and yearned for one as a kid but they were mega expensive. I think the Queen used to wear one with a headscarf so when a friend got one as a present I assumed her parents were very wealthy.  She could hardly move in it though, like some old fashioned rubber diving suit it was!


----------



## sheilabob (3 December 2008)

They still are expensive and very difficult to track down! Mine came from Rainmac in Midhurst but it's quite lightweight. The material is single texture so it's not heavy and bulky to wear. It looks good on the ground as well and I've used it a lot this Summer!!!


----------



## YorksG (3 December 2008)

I had one, stank to high heaven of odd rubber! Mind you at the time I thought it was wonderful. If it got stuck behind the saddle you would have had difficulty falling off. I do remember the buttons coming off the leg straps though and they were the very devil to sew back on.


----------



## Gingerbird (3 December 2008)

Someone please list a photo? I'm really intriguied as to what these look like!


----------



## sheilabob (3 December 2008)

I got mine from Rainmac, they have a website www.rainmac.com tell me what you think.


----------

